# Hiccups



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

On Wednesday we took Ralph to the vets, just to get registered and book him in for a couple of puppy parties!

The vet said he was a perfect example of a completely healthy puppy and was very impressed, however since then Ralph has been getting hiccups often, not after drinking or eating but every time he settles down for a nap he gets them.

He doesn't seem to be bothered by them and they only last for a few minutes until he's dropped off but it's every time.

Does anyone know if this is common or should I be concerned?  

Leah & Ralph xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm I think my Ralph used to get them as a puppy, still does on rare occasions, i would assume they are just like ours and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi got them and like Tracey's Ralph, she still has them on occasion. I will rub her tummy gently and try to get her to relax. I don't know that it helps but I feel like I'm doing something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi used to get hiccups. It's one of those things that I've only just realised doesn't happen anymore since reading this!


----------



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I feel much better now! ??


----------

